# Roasted Fingerling Potato Salad - will compliment any smoked meat!



## smokinvegasbaby (Jul 19, 2014)

Today, I made Roasted Fingerling Potato Salad to go along with my Pulled Smoked Chicken Sandwiches and Roasted Peanut Butter & Jalapeno Jelly Chicken Wings (pictured here).  Before you say "WHAT.........peanut butter & jalapeno jelly wings" you should try them!  My Fingerling Potato Salad was off the chart good and it went nicely with both types of chicken.  This is my plate with Roasted Peanut Butter and Jalapeno Jelly Chicken Wings (my favorite).  I will be posting my PBJJ Wings recipe in the next couple of days on my channel.  My recipe and step-by-step instructions for the Roasted Fingerling Potato Salad is posted on my YouTube Cooking Channel - here's the link .  

Enjoy!

Josie aka SmokinVegasBaby













DSCN7131.JPG



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Jul 19, 2014


















DSCN7134 resized and cropped.jpg



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Jul 19, 2014


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 20, 2014)

looks great Josie! I'm going to have to give these a try real soon!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 20, 2014)

Looks great Josie! I'll check out your YouTube channel for the wing recipe as it sounds delicious! 

Spent the weekend of the fourth in Vegas. Found a great authentic Mexican place near Fremont on 6th at, called La Comida. Very good!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 20, 2014)

Awesome Josie.... I'am gonna have to give this a go ! Nice to see ya on here !


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Jul 20, 2014)

Hey WHB - glad to be back on-line.  Take care my friend - say "hey" to Nicole and the kids. 

Happy Sunday!

Josie


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jul 20, 2014)

That potato salad looks great!  I might substitute fingerlings the next time I make potato salad.  Much less chopping!!!


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Jul 20, 2014)

What.............. you were in my city and you all didn't stop by for some of Josie's world famous "grub" lol.  Hope you had a great time when you were here and you left with more money than you came here with.  Or did the casino's give you a haircut lol
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

Happy Sunday!

Josie


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Jul 20, 2014)

CinnamonKC - Yes I agree - all that chopping can be a pain.  Plus fingerling potatoes have such a buttery flavor!

Let me know how your potato salad turns out..........

Josie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 20, 2014)

SmokinVegasBaby said:


> What.............. you were in my city and you all didn't stop by for some of Josie's world famous "grub" lol.  Hope you had a great time when you were here and you left with more money than you came here with.  Or did the casino's give you a haircut lol:th_crybaby2:
> Happy Sunday!
> 
> Josie



Josie, fortunately they only took us for our room, food, and beer. I think we played $2 on penny slots we're not big gamblers! They did make a fortune from us on poolside beers!


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Jul 20, 2014)

ha-ha.............that's the way to do it


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Jul 20, 2014)

Bob - you're gonna love this recipe - less chopping! - Enjoy!

Josie


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 20, 2014)

SmokinVegasBaby said:


> Hey WHB - glad to be back on-line.  Take care my friend - say "hey" to Nicole and the kids.
> Happy Sunday!
> 
> Josie



Hey Josie, the fam said "hey" right back at ya !  I have to try them wings too..... Them look tasty !  :2thumbs:


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Jul 20, 2014)

WHB - oh yeah "them wangs" were awesome.  Will be posting step-by-step video sometime today or tomorrow.  Editing my video right now.  Tell the kids to checkout Sophie's video.  She is a real ham beagle!

Josie


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 20, 2014)

SmokinVegasBaby said:


> WHB - oh yeah "them wangs" were awesome.  Will be posting step-by-step video sometime today or tomorrow.  Editing my video right now.  Tell the kids to checkout Sophie's video.  She is a real ham beagle!
> 
> Josie



Sounds great Josie, I'll be checking out that video soon & I'll have the kiddos check out Sophie's video !  She's a cute little pup !  :biggrin:


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Jul 20, 2014)

here's Sophie's link


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 21, 2014)

SmokinVegasBaby said:


> here's Sophie's link




They sure loved seeing Sophie.... Hope ya are doing well my friend !


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Jul 22, 2014)

We are doing ok.  Still having good and BAD days.   On happy note I just finished shooting my video - "Peanut Butter & Jalapeno Jelly Party Wings" and they were AWESOME.  Editing the video tonight will post it within the next couple of days.  Until then here's a pic of my PBJJ Wings!  BTW - I made the jalapeno jelly too! Got carried away with my canning day.  Ended making Jalapeno Jelly, Spicy Dill Pickles, Pasta Sauce, and Chicken Broth!  My neighbors are all very happy :o)

Josie (and Sophie)













DSCN7148.JPG



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Jul 22, 2014


















DSCN7150.JPG



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Jul 22, 2014


















DSCN7151.JPG



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Jul 22, 2014


















DSCN7486.JPG



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Jul 22, 2014


----------

